# 1st IUI tomorrow - hopefully!



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi girls, so far this week I have had 3 scans and 3 blood tests, and I am going in for both again today.

I have 2 mature follicles on my left side.  Hopefully today they will say that IUI will be tomorrow.

I am feeling really nervous and fed up at being poked and prodded!!! (been up since 4.50am!)

This is my first go at IUI.  I have taken clomid and will have to have a pregnyl injection.

Can't believe I am going to be on a proper 2WW soon!!
Fingers crossed!!!

Veronica


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Vb,
have sent you PM but just wanted to say good luck sweet heart!!!
im going for scan today and then IUI on Sunday so lets   together. xxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi VB and NatalieB

Best of luck to you both for your IUIs over the weekend!!

       

Dobby


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Good luck to the both of you for your IUI's at the weekend. Lets hope for some nice BFP!!!

Sending lots of


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks lovely ladies, 
i do pop in here a lot but been having treatment for a while now and run out of things to say on the issues 
Hope you are all well and wishing you all the best xmas pressies this year.


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi girls

When I went in today they said they detected a little surge in my LH from yesterdays blood, they then phoned this afternoon and said that todays blood test showed a big surge and I didn't need to take my injection coz my body had did it all by itself (whatever the pregnyl does!) - Hooray!!  So I have still got it in my fridge!!  I had to buy it from them, then rush home to put it in the fridge and then rush back to work - now I dodn't need it!!!

Getting a teensy bit excited/nervous now!!  Need to go shave my legs!  Otherwise they'll think they are doing the IUI on a man!!!!!!

Veronica


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Veronica & Natalie

Good luck with your first IUIs. Sending you both lots of       

I had my first one 10 days ago so I'm now in the dreaded 2ww.       & early      for us all!

Tasha


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi girls

All went well today - DH's sample was very good they said it was 'above average'- 45 million with good motility- 14million of which went into me today!!

The IUI was fine - it was the speculum that bloody hurt!!  Can't believe how quick it was!!

They have said for me to wait 16days to do a test - I REALLY hope AF doesn't come   

Good luck to all of you on the 2WW - Natalie and Tasha  Lets' hope its a fab Christmas for us!! 


PS Girls - is it normal to have a bit of discharge after - I had some that wasn't like CM just a little clear fluid - DH is terrified that the   has leaked out!!

Veronica


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Veronica

Good luck for your 2ww


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi girls, well had my IUI this morning, all was fine, uncomfortable but fine.
So on the 16dw now, test on 11th Dec.

Vb, it is normal to have discharge, i sometimes bleed too.
Its just where they prod you about and disterb your cervical mucus.
Looking forward to seeing loads of BFP for us all for xmas


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Natalie

Glad all went well for you today. Good luck for your 2ww.


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Moomin,
Im trying to be as positive as i can this month as ive read an article on mind over matter, the power of positive thing! (key that into Google if you fancy)
Its very interesting and has helped me cope with other stuff this week.


----------



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi ladies!!

  NatalieB:   on your 16dw.Really hope you get a 

  VB:   to you also on your 2ww, hope you too get a  

  Hoping to have iui around 4th/5th Dec ... stimming at the moment, next scan
  on friday    

  GORGELOCKS:   on your 2ww  

  Lots of luv

  Misty xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Misty,
What is stimming?


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Veronica & Natalie - good luck on your 2ww & 16dw      

Misty - hope your scan goes well on Friday - could be a timely Christmas present for you (can't find the 'fingers crossed' smiley, so you'll have to imagine it!)

Love, Tasha xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone!
Whats stimming?


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Natalie

Stimming is injecting yourself with the follicle stimulating hormone so you produce more than 1 follicle.

Tasha xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I only produce 1 or 2 per cycle, i wonder why ive not been offered that then 
Thanks sweetie, only got 1 go left so want everything i can get my mitts on!
Will ask for that next month. x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Natalie

I've been prescribed stimulation injections and I've only got 1 follicle and at the mo thats not that big, I got more with clomid, unfortunately my clinic wont do IUI whilst taking clomid.

Good luck

Claire


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Isnt it odd how all hospitals give and do different procedures 
Im gonna ask for stimming next month. x


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

13 days - hurry up!!


----------

